# IG:  Installing Gentoo

## pjp

Navigation: [Table of Contents]

IG1: How to install Gentoo from a boot floppy

IG2: How to install Gentoo in a Win XP/NT configuration

IG3:  Transmit timed out / pci=noacpi

IG4:  Where can I find more information about GRUB?

IG5:  Why is my computer rebooting immediately on startup?

IG6:  Is a /boot partition needed?

IG7:  Why am I getting "configure: error: cannot run C compiled programs" on my AMD64 system when emerging gcc? 

----------

